# קרדיטים - 17/3/2013



## dafnaga (25/4/13)

קרדיטים - 17/3/2013 
התלבטתי המון אם לפרסם קרדיטים.
אני מאוד רוצה לשתף ולעזור לכל המתחתנים, כי אני נעזרתי המון בפורום.
בנוסף, אני רוצה להמליץ על כל אנשי המקצוע שבחרנו בהם לאירוע שלנו והיו מוצלחים..
אז לא תמצאו בקרדיטים האלה פרטים אישיים או תמונות שחושפות אותנו, אבל בתקווה תוכלו לקבל המלצות וחוות דעת ממקור ראשון


----------



## dafnaga (25/4/13)

בחירת מקום לאירוע 
הבנו שזה השלב הראשון וקודם כל צריך לסגור אותו. אז משם התחלנו.
התכנון הראשוני היה לקחת את הזמן ולהתחתן בספטמבר-אוקטובר 2013, אבל אחרי סיבוב בלמעלה מ15 אולמות וגנים הבנו שהדבר לא עומד בתקציב שלנו.
חיפשנו מקום בחוץ בלי נצנוצים, זיקוקים וכדומה, שיהיה מכובד ומעוצב בטוב טעם. 
היה לנו קשה לקבל את העובדה שהכל יקר כל כך ושלא נוכל למצוא משהו מתאים בתקציב שלנו, עם זאת לא רצינו לוותר ולהתפשר.
אחרי כמה שבועות של התלבטויות, מצאנו את הפתרון והקדמנו את תאריך החתונה ל-17/3. 
זה חייב אותנו להזדרז בהכנות, שכן נוצר מצב שבמקום 9 חודשים יש לנו 3 חודשים לארגן הכל ועוד תוך כדי סמסטר (כן, שנינו סטודנטים וגם עובדים).
כשחזרנו לגנים שאהבנו כדי לקבל מחיר חורף, גילינו שמרץ לא נחשב כבר חורף. זה היה קצת מבאס, אבל בשלב הזה כבר הבנו שזו ההזדמנות שלנו להתחיל בהתמקחויות במטרה להשיג מחירים כמה שיותר קרובים למחירי החורף.
וככה סגרנו בסוף - נבחר הקיו (Q) בגליל ים. המקום פשוט ואלגנטי ויש בו אוירה מאוד נעימה וחמימה. 
מרגע שחתמנו הכל נעשה קליל יותר ונוח. ידענו שיש לנו מקום ותאריך ונשאר לבחור את כל הדברים הכיפיים


----------



## dafnaga (25/4/13)

איזיווד 
לאחר ביקור בכ10 גנים גיליתי על איזיווד והחלטנו לנסות ולהעזר בהם כדי להשיג מחיר טוב יותר לאירוע.
לצערי מתברר שאם כבר מקבלים הצעת מחיר באיזשהו מקום, איזיווד לא יכולים לתת הצעה שכוללת אותו, כי הדבר בעצם רק חותך במחירים של האולם ונוגד את ההסכמים ביניהם.
המסקנה העיקרית היא שאם שוקלים להשתמש בשירותים של איזיווד, כדאי לעשות את זה מההתחלה. כי אנחנו נורא התאכזבנו לגלות שיכולנו לקבל דרכם הצעות הרבה יותר טובות למקומות שכבר ראינו...
אז אצלנו נוצר מצב שלא היו כבר מקומות בתקציב שאיזיווד יכלו להציע, פרט לאולמות רחוקים יחסית.
אמנם הפסדנו כסף - כי הפגישה הראשונית עלתה 170 שקלים, אבל בזכותם התחלנו לחשוב על האופציה של חתונת חורף!


----------



## Bobbachka (25/4/13)

חייבת לסייג... 
איזיווד לא נותנים באופן גורף מחירים טובים יותר מהאולמות ישירות וגם לא "חותכים" להם במחירים. אנחנו חווינו חויה שבה קיבלנו מחיר ה-ר-ב-ה יותר נמוך מהאולם (שחשף בפנינו בטעות את המחיר וזה מאוד ערער את האמון שלנו בהם).
יש להם יתרונות אחרים, אבל אני לא חושבת שהם נותנים הנחה משמעותית במרבית המקרים.
ההתעסקות עם האולמות ועם איזיווד באמת קצת מסבכת את העניינים וחוסמת אפשרויות, המלצתי היא לברר היטב את המחירים במקומות הפוטנציאלים (טלפונית או דרך מתחתנים אחרים) ואז לראות מה איזיווד מציעים, תחילה מבלי להגיע פיזית לאולם ולסגור את האפשרויות.


----------



## לה קרמריה (25/4/13)

דווקא אני קודם קיבלתי הצעה מאולם 
ואז פניתי לאיזיווד לקבל הצעה יותר טובה.

ואגב, אני לא בטוחה שההצעה שקיבלתי מהם בסופו של דבר היא הבדל כל כך משמעותי מהמחיר המקורי...


----------



## לה קרמריה (25/4/13)

ושאלה - לא השתמשת בספקים של איזיווד?


----------



## dafnaga (25/4/13)

הזמנות 
הכנו לבד כמובן.. הצטלמנו במקווה ישראל, שם למדנו בתיכון. את התמונה ערכנו בפוטושופ כדי שתיראה ציורית ולזה הוספנו את הכיתוב.
הדפסנו בבית דפוס בחולון (ליד מגה) שם נתנו לנו מחיר טוב. ואת המעטפות קיבלנו מהקיו.
את התוצאה אתם מוזמנים לראות בעצמכם (עמעמתי את כל השמות, קחו בחשבון שזה לא חלק מהעיצוב. כדי לא להרוס יותר מידיי, לא הסתרתי את התמונה שלנו)..


----------



## dafnaga (25/4/13)

הצד השני של ההזמנה


----------



## פרילי 86 (25/4/13)

איזה חמוד 
פשוט ויפה. אהבתי.


----------



## hagaraf (25/4/13)

היא מאד יפה


----------



## orangeada (25/4/13)

אפשר לשאול באיזו תוכנה השתמשתם לטשטוש 
של הצד האחורי של ההזמנה?
הכל יצא מקסים!


----------



## dafnaga (26/4/13)

השתמשנו בפוטושופ


----------



## לה קרמריה (25/4/13)

יפה, כל הכבוד! 
אנחנו פנינו למעצבת אבל כשקיבלנו את התוצאה הסופית התבעסתי שאין לי שום ידע בתוכנות עריכה כמו פוטושופ כי מה שהיא עיצבה לנו אין לו רעיון עיצובי מיוחד. סתם חיברה כמה דברים ביחד.


----------



## dafnaga (25/4/13)

בחירת ספקים 
מכיוון שלא היה לנו המון זמן, החלטנו לוותר על מחקרים והשוואות בכל התחומים. 
שלא תבינו לא נכון - לא החלטנו להתפשר על שום דבר, אלא רק לסגור עם ספקים שמוצאים חן בעינינו ועומדים בתקציב שלנו, גם אם לא עשינו סקר שוק ובדקנו עוד 10 ספקים נוספים.
השיטה הזו עבדה לטובתנו בעיקר כי עברתי טוב טוב על הפורום וההמלצות וברוב המקרים הספק הראשון שראינו היה מוצלח ופשוט סגרנו איתו.
המלצה נוספת שיש לי בנושא הזה שחוסכת זמן היא ציון סדר גודל של התקציב מראש בשיחת טלפון עם הספקים. היה לנו חשוב לא לבזבז את הזמן שלנו ולפגוש ספקים מעבר לתקציב שלנו וזה עבד.


----------



## dafnaga (25/4/13)

קייטרינג - טעם וצבע 
היה לנו ברור שבחתונה אנחנו דואגים בראש ובראשונה לשילוש הקדוש: מקום - אוכל - מוזיקה.
לכן כששמענו שהקייטרינג איתו עובדים ב-Q הוא טעם וצבע, הדבר הוריד דאגה נוספת מליבנו.
אין מה לומר - האוכל שלהם פשוט טעים. היה לנו טעים ביום הטעימות, קיבלנו המון (ממש המון!) ביקורות טובות מהאורחים ונהנינו מהשאריות שקיבלנו הביתה במשך שבוע.
ובכל זאת, כמה טיפים בנוגע לבחירת המנות:
היו גם מנות שלא היו טעימות לנו וכמובן שלא בחרנו בהן. ממש ניסינו להמנע מבחירת מנות שלא טעמנו בכלל, אבל זה לא לגמרי התאפשר (בעיקר כי לי יכולנו להגיע במיוחד בשביל זה בערבים שיש אירוע שמגישים מנה מסויימת).
בסופו של דבר יש מנות שמעדיפים שתבחרו, כנראה כי הן יותר קלות להכנה או זולות או מכל סיבה אחרת. שימו לב לזה כשאתם בוחרים וגם בזמן הטעימות תבקשו שיכינו לכם דברים שחשוב לכם לטעום.
שימו לב שאם יש לכם אורחים צמחוניים, ילדים וכו', אתם יכולים להוסיף מנות מתאימות בשבילם בד"כ בלי תוספת תשלום. רק צריך לדעת לבקש ולא לוותר (כי עבור הרבה צמחונים הדג לא נחשב מנה צמחונית!).

מבחינת התנהלות באירוע, הצוות היה ממש מעולה. היה אפשר לבקש כל דבר בידיעה שהוא ייעשה וביעילות.
גבי שהיה מנהל האירוע ליווה אותנו מההתחלה ובמשך כל הערב ודאג שהכל יתקתק וילך כשורה. אין מה לומר - האנשים שעושים את הכל מאחורי הקלעים ודואגים שהכל יעבוד, הם אלה שמגיעות להם מירב התודות..


----------



## dafnaga (25/4/13)

בר ואלכוהול - זויה בר 
שמעתי עליהם חוות דעת לא טובות כל כך משום מה. באירוע שלנו הם היו אחלה.
בחרנו בבר הבסיסי והוספנו שתייה שקנינו עצמאית. 
מראש מנהל הבר צלצל לברר אם יש דברים שאנחנו אוהבים במיוחד ורצה לברר כל מיני דברים על אופי והעדפות האורחים. אני לא בטוחה כמה זה השפיע על יום האירוע, כי כבר הייתי לגמרי עסוקה בדברים אחרים, אבל היתה תחושה שכולם מרוצים 
קנינו 2 ק"ג סוכריות גומי שונות (בשקיות סגורות, עם הכשר מתאים, בשוק בירושלים - עלה 100 ש"ח) והברמנים פיזרו את הכל בכלים מתאימים על הבר.
וגם את כל השטויות שקנינו לרחבה הברמנים פיזרו בשלבים שונים של הערב. בהקשר הזה חשוב לי לציין שאצלנו הגיעו לרחבה גם קשקושים שלא אנחנו קנינו, כנראה כי נשאר מאירועים קודמים או משהו כזה. אני מאוד לא רציתי שיהיו שרשראות הוואי ובמכוון לא קניתי כאלה, ואיכשהו לכולם היו בסוף. אז המסקנה היא שאם יש דברים שחשובים לכם, תקפידו לציין אותם!


----------



## dafnaga (25/4/13)

צלמת - מיכל רביבו 
מיכל היתה מאוד נעימה גם בפגישה המקדימה וגם ביום הצילומים.
באירוע עצמו הצטרף אליה צלם נוסף שהיא עובדת איתו והם שניהם היו מאוד מקצועיים ובעיקר לא הרגשנו אותם.
אני לא כל כך אוהבת צילומים, אבל אוהבת תמונות. זו בעיה באופן כללי, אבל מיכל הרגיעה שהיא לא תיצור סיטואציות במיוחד לצילום אלא תתפוס את הסיטואציות שמתרחשות מעצמן, וכך היה.
התמונות יצאו יפות לאללה, לפחות לפי דעתי המשוחדת. אתם מוזמנים להחליט בעצמכם אם תצליחו ממעט התמונות שמצורפות.
לי קצת חבל שלא ביקשתי בצורה מפורשת שהצלמים יעברו על כל השולחנות ויצלמו את כל האורחים (כולם), ובסוף רק השולחנות של המשפחה שאיתם הספקנו להצטלם (זה לוקח המון זמן סבב השולחנות הזה) זכו לתמונות של כולם.


----------



## dafnaga (25/4/13)

וידאו - פבל דיברוב 
מיכל עובדת עם פבל באופן קבוע והיא המליצה עליו. אחרי שצפינו בכמה סרטונים שהוא הכין פשוט סגרנו איתו. 
פבל היה מקצועי ומצחיק ולא פספס כלום (כן, ראיתי את כל הסרט הגולמי. זה היה כיף!)
אני יכולה להגיד שבהתחלה תהיתי אם בכלל צריך וידאו כשיש תמונות סטילס, אבל אחרי צפייה בתמונות מעבר לסרטון היה הבדל של שמיים וארץ.
לא היינו יותר מידיי בטירוף ביום האירוע וכמובן שלא השתכרנו, אבל עדיין יש הרבה דברים שבכלל לא זכרתי שקרו והיו סיטואציות שפספסנו (למשל לפני החופה) ונורא כיף לראות הכל אח"כ...
בקיצור, אל תוותרו על צילום וידאו. מקסימום תבקשו מהצלם להחליט אם לערוך אותו רק אחרי האירוע, ואם תחליטו שאתם לא רוצים עריכה תחסכו לעצמכם בערך חצי מהמחיר.


----------



## dafnaga (25/4/13)

איפור ושיער - בתיה צוקר 
אני לא מתאפרת ביום יום כמעט בכלל ושיא התחכום בעיצוב השיער שלי הוא צמה סינית. ידעתי שאני רוצה להראות יותר חגיגית בחתונה שלי אבל ממש לא רציתי שיהיה מוגזם ואני לא אוהבת כלות שמלאות איפור.
לבתיה פניתי בעקבות המלצות פה בפורום. אחרי פגישת נסיון, שאליה הגעתי מוכנה עם הסגנונות שאני אוהבת ובה הבהרתי בדיוק מה אני לא רוצה, הייתי מרוצה.
ביום האירוע בתיה הגיעה אליי הביתה עם כל הציוד ועשתה לי, לשתי האמהות ולבת דודתי איפור+שיער. היא היתה נחמדה ומקצועית והכל עמד במקום כל האירוע ללא צורך בתיקונים או חיזוקים.


----------



## dafnaga (25/4/13)

טבעות - נטע וולפה 
היחס של המוכרות היה נעים ויש מבחר מאוד גדול של טבעות!
הבעיה העיקרית היא שנורא קשה למצוא חנייה באזור של החנות.
אני לא בטוחה אם המחירים זולים, כי אנחנו קנינו טבעות פשוטות יחסית.


----------



## פרילי 86 (25/4/13)

ממש אהבתי את הטבעות 
מאוד יפות בעיניי.


----------



## dafnaga (25/4/13)

מגנטים - שוויצריה הקטנה 
אנחנו חתתונה ראשונה בקרב רוב החברים וגם במשפחות הגרעניות עוד לא היתה אף חתונה, כך שהמגנטים עדיין לא הפכו לקטע נפוץ מידיי.
לשוויצריה הגענו ע"י המלצה ולא התחרטנו. קיבלנו חבילה של מגנטים שלא מוגבלת בכמות וכל תמונה עם כמה מצולמים הודפסה כמה פעמים.
בנוסף קיבלנו הרבה מגנטים (רגילים ומוגדלים) של תמונות שלנו ושל החופה מיד אחרי האירוע..
דבר אחד שאני שכחתי לעשות - לעבור ולוודא שהצלם יודע מיהם כל בני המשפחה, כדי שלא יהיו פספוסים. אח שלי למשל לא זכה לאף מגנט  מזל שהוא מתועד היטב בשאר התמונות..


----------



## dafnaga (25/4/13)

עיצוב 
הקיו הוא מקום מאוד יפה לטעמי. הוא מעוצב בפשטות אך בטוב טעם. יש עצי זית שמפוזרים באולם, הדוכנים של האוכל הם מעץ ויש עליהם כלים עם חמוצים וכדומה, על השולחנות מגיעים נרות גדולים ויש הרבה אזורי ישיבה שאפשר לפזר איך שרוצים..
בגלל זה החלטנו שלא נוסיף כסף על עיצוב ולקצת פרחים טבעיים אנחנו נדאג בעצמנו.
קיווינו שהאירוע שלנו יהיה חלקית בחוץ, בכל זאת יש סיכוי למזג אויר יפה במרץ, אבל בדיוק ביום החתונה נשבר לו שרב וירד גשם בערב..
אז אצלנו כל האירוע היה בפנים. הדבר גרם לכך שהיה צפוף יחסית בקבלת הפנים (אורחים לא התלוננו על זה, אבל זה נראה ככה בתמונות). 
עם זאת, באולם עצמו וברחבת הריקודים היה ממש בסדר, לא היה צפוף בכלל בין השולחנות והיה מקום לכל הרוקדים. (לא הזכרתי שהגיעו לחתונה 345 אורחים)

שבוע לפני החתונה בחרתי פרחים לאירוע ואותם קנינו במשתלה הסיטונאית "בוקי" בכפר אזר.
הרבה מראש, כשהיה סייל באיקאה, קניתי שם 70 כלים קטנים לפרחים, ב2 שקלים לכל אחד.
ואז, במוצאי שבת, ערב לפני החתונה, אחרי שחזרתי מהמקווה, כל החברים באו והכנו את הסידורים. בפרחים שנשארו הכנו שני סידורים גדולים שאותם שמנו על המזנונים וגם זר כלה, שאותם לא תכננו.
לדעתי זה היה ממש כיף. גם לבחור, גם להיפגש עם כולם ולהכין הכל ובעיקר לראות שיצא כמו שרציתי והעלויות היו בערך רבע ממה שהיינו משלמים למעצבת...


----------



## dafnaga (25/4/13)

סידורי פרחים לשולחנות


----------



## פרילי 86 (25/4/13)

טוב דיי להגיב... 
נו מה אני אעשה... הכל יפה 
גנבתי לך את העיצוב, סבבה? שיכנעת אותי מה יהיה העיצוב על חצי מהשולחנות 
ממש יפה, וכל הכבוד על התושייה, במקום לקחת מעצב באלפי שקלים.


----------



## Guronet (25/4/13)

וואו! פשטות מדהימה ביופיה!


----------



## Guronet (25/4/13)

באילו פרחים מדובר?


----------



## dafnaga (26/4/13)

פרזיות


----------



## Bobbachka (25/4/13)

מקסים!!!


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (25/4/13)

נפלא! אהבתי מאוד מאוד.


----------



## dafnaga (25/4/13)

סידורי פרחים גדולים


----------



## פרילי 86 (25/4/13)

את יכולה לספר 
כמה עלו הפרחים?
אני שוקלת לעשות דבר דומה.
אפשר גם במסר


----------



## dafnaga (25/4/13)

כמובן! 
קונים בחבילות של 30-40 יחידות, כל חבילה מכילה צבע שונה (כתומים ואדומים, צהובים, לבנים).
אנחנו קנינו 10 או 11 חבילות כאלה, כי הכלים עצמם היו עם פתח קטן ואי אפשר היה להכניס לכל אחד יותר מ5 יחידות בערך.
היו לנו 34 שולחנות והחלטנו לפזר על חצי מהם נר ועל החצי הנותר היו  2-3 סידורי פרחים.
בסה"כ אחרי שביקשנו הנחה וכו' שילמנו כ400 שקלים על כל הפרחים. ויחד עם הכלים העלות יצאה בערך 550 ש"ח.


----------



## פרילי 86 (25/4/13)

תודה! 
יותר זול ממה שהערכתי. אני שמתי תקציב של 1000 ש"ח לקניית פרחים (ורק 10-12 שולחנות אורחים), אז יופי, יהיו מלא פרחים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ושוב משבחת על הרעיון והביצוע היפייפה. גם סוג הפרחים עצמו מאוד יפה בעייני.
למדתי להעריך חסכנות ועבודה עצמית, בהכנות לחתונה הזאת...

וכדי שאני לא אצטרך לפתוח תגובה נוספת, וכבר להתחיל להביך את עצמי מרוב תגובות:
סחתיין על סנדלי השורש! גרמת להתחלה של דילמה אמיתית אצלי בראש בנוגע לצ'אקו שלי...


----------



## dafnaga (25/4/13)

ועוד יתרון אחד 
אחרי האירוע כל המשפחה קיבלה המון פרחים הביתה וזה היה ממש כיף 
חשבתי לעצמי שהאורחים יוכלו לקחת את הסידורים עם הכלים מהשולחנות, אבל ירדתי מזה בסוף.. אז יש לי מלא כלים ללא שימוש אם מישהו רוצה לשאול.


----------



## FeeBeeT (25/4/13)

איזה יפה! 
האמת היא שזה גם מה שאני חשבתי לעשות, וחששתי שזה יראה ריק מדי...
עכשיו אני רואה שזה יצא מאוד יפה, מינימליסטי ורגוע.

איזה פרחים אלה?


----------



## dafnaga (26/4/13)

פרזיות


----------



## dafnaga (25/4/13)

רב וחופה - אברהם רזניקוב 
דווקא רב היה משום מה החלק היותר קשה בארגון החתונה.
איכשהו לא הצלחנו לתאם פגישות בזמנים נוחים וסגרנו עם רב בלי שהיינו שלמים עם ההחלטה. אחרי הרבה התלבטויות החלטנו לצלצל ולבטל, כדי שלא נצטער, ובגלל שעשינו את זה חודש מראש זה לא היה נורא לאף אחד מהצדדים.
באולם המליצו לנו על אברהם רזניקוב, שהיה מאוד נחמד והעביר חופה מסורתית נעימה ולא האריך יותר מידיי במילים.
טיפ אחד - אני מציעה לכם לתכנן מראש מי בדיוק עומד איתכם בחופה ולעדכן את כולם בקשר לזה, כי אצלנו קצת פישלנו ובסוף היו יותר מידיי אנשים בחופה והיה ממש צפוף..


----------



## Shmutzi (25/4/13)

איזה יופי שהחופה נראית ממש אינטימית


----------



## dafnaga (25/4/13)

דיג'יי - פיני דקל 
אני מניחה שרובכם כבר נתקלתם בשם הזה פה בפורום או מפה לאוזן. ואם לא אז מזל שיש את הקרדיטים האלה.
מיד אחרי הפגישה הרראשונה היה לנו ברור שאיתו אנחנו סוגרים. פיני אוהב מוזיקה והפגישות איתו היו החלק הכי כייפי בארגון החתונה!
קשה להתקיל אותו בשירים לא מוכרים, כיף לשמוע ממנו על המלצות לשירים ועל סגנונות לרחבת הריקודים, הוא מאורגן ומסודר ואין סיכוי לפישולים, ובעיקר עושה המון שמח ברחבת הריקודים!!
בחתונה שלנו היו הרבה צעירים (יותר מ100) והרחבה לא התרוקנה לרגע. לקראת 2 בלילה ניגשנו וביקשנו ממנו לעבור לשירי סיום, כי רצינו בעצמנו כבר לנוח


----------



## dafnaga (25/4/13)

חליפת חתן - גוסטו 
אחרי שעברנו את כל ההתלבטויות, שעיקרן היו האם בכלל לקנות חליפה ותהיות אם זה לא רציני מידיי, מצאנו את מבוקשנו בגוסטו בחולון.
יש להם מבחר ממש גדול של חליפות, בכל הצבעים והגזרות. מצאנו שם ממש הכל, כולל חגורה פשוטה ועניבה.
לריקודים החלטתי שאני רוצה חתן חגיגי ולכן לא הלכנו על חולצת הטישירט המקובלת, אלא קנינו חולצה קצרה מכופתרת מפולגת (שיש להם דברים ממש יפים אבל לא זולים).
כל פעם כשאני מסתכלת על תמונות הריקודים בחתונה אני מרוצה מהבחירה הזו


----------



## dafnaga (25/4/13)

שמלת כלה - רינה בהיר 
כמו כלות רבות, לא הסכמתי לשלם סכומים מטורפים מידיי על שמלה שאני לובשת פעם אחת.
עשיתי סבב בתל אביב בחיפוש אחר השמלה, רק בחנויות שבהן יש סיכוי למצוא שמלה בתקציב של כ3000 שקלים. לא היה קל למצוא שמלה שתקלע לסגנון, אבל היה מבחר לא קטן של אפשרויות שעמדו בתקציב, אז קודם כל תקעו שזה אפשרי!
בסופו של דבר מצאתי את השמלה המיועדת בחנות של רינה בהיר ברחוב מונטיפיורי. בחרתי שמלה קיימת ורק עשו לה תיקונים והתאמות בשבילי ובנוסף השאילו לי הינומה ואביזרים אחרים (שבסוף לא הצטרכתי).
אני חייבת לציין שכל מה שרציתי עשו. לא היו לי המון דרישות, אבל היה לכולם בחנות (לרינה, לנירה ולתופרות) חשוב שאני אצא מרוצה, וזה נותן תחושה טובה!


----------



## dafnaga (25/4/13)

תמונה מלפנים של השמלה 
אז בתמונה הזו תוכלו לראות גם את מה שאמא שלי לבשה. למעשה למצוא לה בגדים היה אתגר לא יותר פשוט ממציאת שמלת הכלה.
אחרי חיפושים רבים מאוד, היא מצאה את מבוקשה בחנות של ליאורה ורינה (יש כמה סניפים, אני מכירה את אלה שבקניון איילון ובדיזנגוף).
בעיניי זה מאוד מצא חן, זה היה מיוחד וחגיגי אבל לא מוגזם ונוצץ. ואם תשימו לב - זו חליפת מכנסיים ולא שמלה, דבר שהרבה יותר מחמיא למבנה הגוף...


----------



## Shmutzi (25/4/13)

לרינה באמת יש שמלות יפות 
ואני שמחה לשמוע שקיבלת גם שירות ויחס טובים 

איפה עוד חיפשת אם אפשר לשאול?


----------



## dafnaga (5/5/13)

שמלות בתקציב של עד 3000 שקלים 
1 - פישנדג (מסריק 17) 
הלכתי בעקבות המלצות בפורום, אבל המחירים היו 4000+ אז לי זה לא התאים.

2 - ורדית לאור (דיזנגוף 152)
מצאתי כמה שמלות נחמדות שאפשר לקנות במסגרת התקציב, אבל מדובר בדגמים קיימים עם קצת התאמות ולא בתפירה מחדש לפי מידות.

3 - קארין (דיזנגוף 146)
יש שמלות בתקציב. לדעתי גם אפשר לתפור לפי מידות, אבל אני לא בטוחה..

4 - ליליום (דוד רזיאל 8)
התפירה שם היא מ0 לרוב ואפשר לעשות כמעט כל מה שתרצו. מבחינת מחיר זה גבולי. כל ההצעות שקיבלתי היו סביב ה3500, אולי טיפה פחות.

5 - דפנה לוינסון (אלפסי 1)
יש מספר מצומצם של שמלות ומידות, ולא עושים תיקונים, אבל אם מצאתם שם משהו מתאים (הדגמים דווקא היו יפים), זה רווח נקי, כי המחירים שפויים ביותר (1000-2000).

6 - אאוטלט (דיזנגוף 203)
אני לא אהבתי בכלל, אבל אם תצליחו למצוא שם משהו מתאים זה בהחלט יהיה בתקציב, כולל תיקונים.

7 - שלומי יקיר (מרכז בעלי המלאכה 9)
יש דברים יפים להשכרה במסגרת התקציב.

8 - רינה בהיר (מונטיפיורי 24)
אני כמובן אהבתי. יש הרבה דגמים מוכנים להשכרה שמצאו חן בעיני והיו בתקציב, או ממש קרובים אליו. כולל אביזרים נלווים. תשפטו בעצמכם..


----------



## Bobbachka (25/4/13)

אני אוהבת את הגב של השמלה הזו! 
נדמה לי שאפילו מדדתי אותה בעצמי!


----------



## ליליH (25/4/13)

וואו! איזו שמלה יפה


----------



## dafnaga (25/4/13)

נעליים - ויאנדריי 
הגעתי לחנות בירושלים ומצאתי כמעט מייד את הדגם שאני רוצה. אמנם הנעליים לא היו הכי זולות, אבל הן היו גם גבוהות יחסית (7.5 ס"מ) וגם ממש נוחות!
כל היום נעלתי אותן ובאיזשהו שלב בריקודים החלפתי נעליים רק כי חששתי שאח"כ יכאבו לי הרגליים (ולא כי הפריעו לי הנעלים עצמן).
אחרי החתונה החזרתי את הנעליים לחנות לצביעה בשחור, כך שאני אוכל להמשיך ולהשתמש בהן עוד הרבה, אז אני מרוצה.

לגבי נעליים להחלפה - כולם אמרו לי לקנות כפכפים. אני החלטתי שאם כבר לעבור למשה נוח, אז אני רוצה את הסנדלים שלי! וכך הפתעתי את כולם ונעלתי את סנדלי השורש שלי 
בתכלס לא ראו אותם בכלל, כי הזמלה הסתירה. ולי היה ממש נוח.


----------



## החלפתיניק (25/4/13)




----------



## Guronet (25/4/13)

מעולה! את הכי יפה כשנוח לך


----------



## FeeBeeT (25/4/13)

גדול!


----------



## ronitvas (26/4/13)

לא, את גדולה!!!! 
בכלל, אהבתי את הכל. בעיקר את הבחירה של העיצוב ושל פיני (שהיה תקליטן גם שלנו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ואני מתה עליו)
אחלה קרדיטים.
למרות שלא ראינו את הפנים, אני בטוחה שהאושר שם 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



שיהיו לכם חיים מאושרים ושמחים


----------



## dafnaga (25/4/13)

תכשיטים 
בדיכן תכשיטים קטן בקניון בן גוריות בראשון לציון, שתי מעצבות שאני לא זוכרת את שמן מוכרותתכשיטים מאוד יפים. 
אמא שלי קנתה שם את התכשיטים שלה לאירוע ואני קניתי שם שרשרת ועגילים, יש שיאמרו שעדינים מידיי, אבל אני מאוד אהבתי. 
בכל אופן, היה מאוד אישי ונעים לבחור ולקנות שם וגם המחירים נוחים, אבל קחו בחשבון שהמבחר לא מאוד גדול. אם אתם בסביבה שווה לקפוץ!


----------



## Bobbachka (25/4/13)

תודה על השיתוף!!! 
קרדיטים זה תמיד נהדר!

מאחלת לכם בריאות וזוגיות טובה!


----------



## dafnaga (25/4/13)

סוף 
מאוד נהניתי מהתכנון של החתונה וגם מהאירוע עצמו - באו המון אנשים שאני אוהבת והיה מאוד שמח.
אני חושבת שזה מזל שהיינו צריכים לתכנן הכל רק ב3 חודשים ובמחשבה לאחור לא נראה לי שהיה יוצא יותר טוב אם היינו פורסים את זה לתקופה ארוכה יותר.
באיזשהו שלב הרגשתי שכבר בא לי שהחתונה תגיע - מה היה קורה אם הייתי צריכה לחכות כמה חודשים במצב כזה? 
אני ממליצה לא לקחת קשה מידיי את כל ההחלטות שצריך לקבל. זה אמנם לא מעט, אבל ברוב המקרים אם עושים הכנה ובירורים מראש כנראה שכל ההחלטות יסתכמו בתוצאות טובות.
אם למישהו יש שאלות על משהו ספציפי שלא הזכרתי כאן או שרוצה פירוט / תמונות נוספות, רק תגידו.

מזל טוב ובהצלחה לכל המתחתנים העתידיים!


----------



## orangeada (25/4/13)

הרבה מזל טוב!!!


----------

